# Beethoven Symphonies Lectures now on sale from TGC



## Olias (Nov 18, 2010)

The Great Courses has put "The Symphonies of Beethoven" on sale this month. Its a fantastic lecture series that covers all nine symphonies in great detail. The DVDs are great but not necessary if you want to save some cash. The audio downloads are less expensive and come with a pdf of the course which contains all the word scores, timelines, and lecture outlines.

http://www.thegreatcourses.com/tgc/courses/course_detail.aspx?cid=730


----------

